# A scoppio ritardato



## pattyfashiion

Come si dice in spagnolo "a scoppio ritardato"

Capisce le battute a scoppio ritardato.

Yo encontré "reacciòn tardìa" pero non me convence del todo. Muchas gracias de antemano. 

Oppure "acabo de caer en cuenta"?


----------



## 0scar

"a scoppio ritardato"="de reacción tardía"

Capisce le battute a scoppio ritardato=Entiende xxx pero en cámara lenta


----------



## gatogab

*A scoppio ritardato* = lenteja

gg


----------



## Agró

Entiende las cosas *con efecto retardado*.


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Entiende las cosas *con efecto retardado*.


Me suena tan raro la traducción casi literal "*con efecto retardado"*
Prefiero así:
*Entiende las cosas con retardo.*
Quizás me equivoque.
gg


----------



## Agró

gatogab said:


> Me suena tan raro la traducción casi literal "*con efecto retardado"*
> Prefiero así:
> *Entiende las cosas con retardo.*
> Quizás me equivoque.
> gg


Pues curiosamente es lo que más habitual por aquí. Eso sí, tiene una cierta carga de ironía y de desprecio (no sé si en italiano es así tambén). 
¿Y lo de lenteja? ¿Por "lento"?


----------



## gatogab

Uno a 'scoppio ritardato' è un lento a capire, agire e reagire. 
O sea, un 'lenteja'.

gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Uno a 'scoppio ritardato' è un lento a capire, agire e reagire.
> O sea, un 'lenteja'.
> gg



Vero, però non si dice che "Tizio è a scoppio ritardato", ma che "Tizio capisce a scoppio ritardato", con lentezza. Dunque, credo, correggimi tu se sbaglio, che "Fulano es un (¿o una?) lenteja: entiende las cosas con efecto retardado".


----------



## o.h.

Y que tal si dices "*es lento para entender (las cosas)"?*


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Vero, però non si dice che "Tizio è a scoppio ritardato", ma che "Tizio capisce a scoppio ritardato", con lentezza. Dunque, credo, correggimi tu se sbaglio, che "Fulano es un (¿o una?) lenteja: entiende las cosas con efecto retardado".


Sí,'lenteja' es el modo irónico para referirse a una persona así:


> Uno a 'scoppio ritardato' *è un lento* *a* capire, agire e reagire.


 
gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Sí, 'lenteja' es el modo irónico para referirse a una persona así:
> gg



Pero ¿se dice ser *un *lenteja, o *una *lenteja? Además, la lenteja es también una legumbre. ¿Tiene algo que ver con este modismo?


----------



## gatogab

Scusami, ma non avevo capito la domanda.
Allora, una persona che, come me, ha capito in ritardo viene denominata ironicamente 'lenticchia' (lenteja).
Es: "Gato, certe volte sei lenticchia, eh!"...."Gato, a veces eres lenteja,¡eh!
(Mi si passi il 'certe volte')

gg


----------



## 0scar

Larroja said:


> Pero ¿se dice ser *un *lenteja, o *una *lenteja? Además, la lenteja es también una legumbre. ¿Tiene algo que ver con este modismo?


 
Si es hombre es *un* lenteja.
Se usa la palabra *lent*eja porque tiene la misma raíz que *lent*o.
Otro ejemplo, "Debes pagar la cuenta, ¡*Paga*nini ya!"


----------



## Larroja

Bene, grazie, d'ora innanzi userò l'espressione sia in italiano che in spagnolo, funziona allo stesso modo: "Ammazza, che lenticchia che sei!"


----------

